# Difference between állomás and megálló



## Gerry905

What's the difference between the two words?


----------



## AndrasBP

'*Állomás*' is a station, usually a building with ticket offices and a waiting area.
'*Megálló*' is a stop (usu. bus or tram) with a sign on a pole and sometimes a shelter.

There may be an overlap between the usage of the two, e.g. a metro station is an 'állomás', but people say _'két megálló a Deák tértől'_ (two stops from Deák square).


----------



## francisgranada

I only want to add that this difference is not a Hungarian "speciality", see e.g. Italian "fermata" (=megálló) and "stazione" (=állomás); the same is valid e.g. in the Slavic languages. I suppose that also in English,  there is a difference between "bus stop" and "bus station" ...


----------



## ikarus280

In the field of railway the term _állomás _refers to a station with at least one point while _megálló _is only a straight section of one or two rail pairs. A bus station called _állomás _has more than one stop per direction while megálló only consists of one, double stops included.


----------

